# Pullet or Roo??



## Schwap (Apr 15, 2013)

Ok here are a few photos of one of my Eggers that I was told was a hen, but she or he is starting to make me doubt it, any ideas????


----------



## Pwright (Oct 4, 2012)

My guess would be roo. How old? That comb is pretty large and the saddle feathers seem to be parting and curving down.


----------



## Schwap (Apr 15, 2013)

I was told 5 months.


----------



## hennypenny68 (Apr 30, 2013)

Looks like a roo to me too cute fellow


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

My guess is roo. Look at those nice pointy hackle feathers.


----------



## Schwap (Apr 15, 2013)

Well you are all right. He started crowing this morning!! Cracked teenage voice and all.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

They are so cute when they first start crowing!!!


----------

